# Fischen am Fuschlsee Salzburg



## Karpfenmaster (16. Januar 2008)

:m Hallo :m

Ich und mein Bruder fahren im Mai Fischen.
Kann mir jemand tips und tricks verraten wie man dort die Fische am besten fängt.

Möchte auch drop shot fischen kenn mich aber nich so aus.
Kann mir jemand gute tipps zum drop shot fischen geben.(Köder,Schnur,Blei ...)

Möchte auch wissen in welcher Tiefe die fIsche gefangen werden, und natürlich auch die Köder Wurm,Mais,Teig.....

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## mück (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischen am Fuschlsee Salzburg*

Hallo Jungs!!!
Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Fuschlsee und kann dir leider nichts Gutes davon sagen. Der Hauptfisch ist dort die Renke, welche mit einem Nymphenzug zu befischen ist. Meist auf ca. 20m Tiefe. In den letzten Jahren ist der Bestand deutlich zurückgegangen. Besser wäre es auf Saiblinge zu gehen(Lockblattsystem) kurz über Grund auf ca. 50m Tiefe. Jedoch sind diese Saiblinge eher klein (Schwarzreutersaiblinge). Wenn ihr fischt unbedingt mit Boot ; Echolot ist verboten;Boote bekommt ihr mit E-Motor zum leihen im Kaufhaus in Fuschl; der hat auch Nächtigungsmöglichkeiten, Hegenen etc.
Grüsse aus Österreich Mück


----------



## Karpfenmaster (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischen am Fuschlsee Salzburg*

Hallo Mück|wavey:

Wie siehts mit den anderen Fischen aus
Forelle
Saibling
Weißfische
Hecht
AAl
Barsch
Aalrutten 

Fängt man die gut.#:
Oder läst sich der  Zeller See besser befischen

Gruß Karpfenmaster


----------

